# pleco



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i had an common pleco in my reds tank and they started picking on him and they bite off his little sucker mouth. well now it has grown back but he is not eating anthing i give him that i can see. he also just hangs out with my cat fish in my rhoms tank. he dosnt go up on the glass he just sits on the gravel and seldom moves around away from his new friend (catfish) and dosnt seem to have lost any weight but i am scared that he is not eating and worried he is gonna die.

what do i do so that i can get him to eat?

is he ever gonna be able to suck?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

maybe this will get a quicker answer in the Disease, Parasite, and Injury forum


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Just a guess, but try feeding him something like frozen bloodworms or something like that, something soft he won't have to chew so much.

-PK


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

eh I dunno Lu never had that happen to any of my plecos before. Maybe soak his food before you put it in the tank so its softer for him.

Good luck hope he pulls through


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

piranhas call on the weak and dying. if you want your pleco to live, just like an injured P, isolate him immediately.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

camotekid said:


> piranhas call on the weak and dying. if you want your pleco to live, just like an injured P, isolate him immediately.


 he is

i keep all of my injured fish in my rhoms tank cause he is unuaully nice for some reason


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i had an common pleco in my reds tank and they started picking on him and they bite off his little sucker mouth. well now it has grown back but he is not eating anthing i give him that i can see. he also just hangs out with my cat fish in my rhoms tank. he dosnt go up on the glass he just sits on the gravel and seldom moves around away from his new friend (catfish) and dosnt seem to have lost any weight but i am scared that he is not eating and worried he is gonna die.
> 
> what do i do so that i can get him to eat?
> 
> is he ever gonna be able to suck?


 I had a pleco get bit and it did heal, but unfortinitly it was later killed by my spilo


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

wow so his entire mouth was bitten off??? 
Crazy!!!

hmmm i dunno what about powderising flake food anyone know if that would be sufficient for his fish?


----------

